# Bamboo charcoal polo



## DYTW (Jul 23, 2014)

I got extremely different impression of my 2 polo in the game. One is terribly hot and sweaty, another one is made in bamboo charcoal, it wicks and anti-odor. Absolutely I will buy another new one in bamboo charcoal next time.


----------



## DYTW (Jul 23, 2014)

Anybody know what is bamboo charcoal ?


----------



## DYTW (Jul 23, 2014)

No body interested in this topic ?


----------



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

Doesnt seem to be...also your link goes to an ankle support not a polo.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Very few manufacturers are making shirts out of processed bamboo. Don't feel badly that nobody knows much about it. I had a couple bamboo shirts made by Tehama. They were cool and comfortable, but not really much different than a lot of other high tech fabrics out there today. The benefit is probably more about sustainable growth than anything else.

And Brenneman - The link is put in based on key words by a sponsor. DYTW didn't put it in himself.


----------



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

Gotcha...I hit it so I could see what the polo was but it went to the ankle support so I was lost lol


----------

